# Houston Boat Show



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome day at the boat show, definitely worth going. Picked up this Shoalwater 21cat from Texas Marine today, BOOM!! Attached are a few additional pics from the show.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Nice!!! Always wanted to go buy a new boat at the show. Maybe when I get rich and famous. Enjoy!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, This is exactly why I can't go. Congrats


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

dang them suckers run shallow


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, may have to go tomorrow!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The attendance was great today. Boats as far as you can see. This is one of the better shows in the nation.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

My buddy is buyin the 21' cat with the bucket seats thats right behind that tan 23' cat, wish I had some extra moo-lah to go throw down on a new boat 

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

More boats than I ever recall.
However, the vendor area layout is kinda goofy.

Chickenboy had lines of people at his booth.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

That 23' is a beast, looks like a school bus next to the 21 and 19. The raised console 21 is a Super nice rig, like the live well up front option and the extra storage.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Boats everywhere mixed with shirt and tackle companies. Layout is a little weird, especially with the mattress salesman right when you walk in. But awesome, gotta go, great family atmosphere.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fishin' Magician said:


> Awesome day at the boat show, definitely worth going. Picked up this Shoalwater 21cat from Texas Marine today, BOOM!! Attached are a few additional pics from the show.


What color is that Shoalwater cat. It looks just like mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

We went yesterday, probably the best show in 3-4 years. Some of the salesmen actually talked to me when i was looking at all the different models i was interested in compared to other years where they come up and say gtf off the boats and walk off. Still alot of them that were just sitting around and doing nothing, but i had more approach me and initiate a conversation. Almost jumped on a deal till they came back and said they were wrong on the price, it isnt 39k its 69k..... Nothing like the smell of all that new shiney fiberglass stuffed in one room.


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

My son and I went today. We had a great time. I have boat fever, but my son has college fever so we'll stay in the kayaks! Really enjoyed visiting the Chickenboy booth. Nice folks and very helpful. They had the most activity of any booth there.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Texas Marine had the only 3 shoalwaters today. No Haynies to be found. Loved the JH's, Lagoona aluminum cat boats and Dargle was in the house. Price Tags were the same as they were last month on models I compared. Lots to see and I enjoyed the show unfortunately I did not find a deal.

Hopefully a new crop of used boats show up


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> The attendance was great today. Boats as far as you can see. This is one of the better shows in the nation.


Good to meet the legend sir.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Thats my boat behind the X3. Awesome Pics!


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

BATWING said:


> Texas Marine had the only 3 shoalwaters today. No Haynies to be found. Loved the JH's, Lagoona aluminum cat boats and Dargle was in the house. Price Tags were the same as they were last month on models I compared. Lots to see and I enjoyed the show unfortunately I did not find a deal.
> 
> Hopefully a new crop of used boats show up


If I understand correctly there isn't a Haynie dealer within a 60 mile(not sure of the exact distance) of Houston and that's one of the requirements to be at this show.

That ShallowSport X3 is very impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

What was the show price on the X3? Did they have any for under 70k?


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure about a show price, but the one they had was $85k to $95k.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

BLUEBERRY said:


> Not sure about a show price, but the one they had was $85k to $95k.


Was that the blue and black one? That thing is loaded to the gills


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> What was the show price on the X3? Did they have any for under 70k?


I didn't see any price on that X3 but if you talk with Cole at Coastline Marine booth he will let you know what the starting price is and what it will run rigged out!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

speck trout chaser said:


> I didn't see any price on that X3 but if you talk with Cole at Coastline Marine booth he will let you know what the starting price is and what it will run rigged out!


I'm not buying a new boat I'm not buying a new boat I'm not buying a new boat.... But it's always good to know pricing


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've been to a show. Is it the new norm to set the boats on the floor instead of a trailer?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

probably a lot easier for folks to look and climb into them


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> I'm not buying a new boat I'm not buying a new boat I'm not buying a new boat.... But it's always good to know pricing


Yeah that's what we said too!!!!! Just don't take a demo in an X3!!!!its very expensive!!!!:hairout:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Slim-N-None said:


> We went yesterday, probably the best show in 3-4 years.


Dang!! Didn't go last year and not making it this year either. Love readings the reports and seeing pics!


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Couldn't believe the size of the front deck on the X3, massive. Easily fish 3 on the front, not kidding. The boat length is 25', but looks 30' at the show. Shallow Sport put together a sick min-documentary on youtube, check it out, awesome.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Fishin' Magician said:


> Couldn't believe the size of the front deck on the X3, massive. Easily fish 3 on the front, not kidding. The boat length is 25', but looks 30' at the show. Shallow Sport put together a sick min-documentary on youtube, check it out, awesome.


 $100K?


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it starts at $75k, but with accessories, easily over $100k. Saw one a while back at the fishing show, think it was $85k. Blue and black was pretty badass.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Did I read correctly that you can't get on the boats?! A salesman asked you to get off?

My little boy LOVES boats, and I planned a boys day out taking him to the show to (carefully and respectfully) climb around a few boats while I talk accessories for my current boat. 
The last show I went to was 10+yrs ago as a teenager with my Dad...but they ENCOURAGED you to get on them and checkout the features/layout. There were a few with signs saying please do not enter...but otherwise they wanted you in/on them.

Any input is appreciated

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

ShawnQ said:


> Did I read correctly that you can't get on the boats?! A salesman asked you to get off?


I think your talking about my post, My 6 yr old and her cousin got in just about every boat we looked at this year. Some require you take your shoes off, others want a salesman with you, but most of them, you just climb in or on when you want. Just make sure theres not a sign that says sold or something about not boarding before you get on. In the past few years it wasn't as user friendly, at least it seemed that way to me, and yes I have been asked to get off boats I was seriously considering in the past, guess I wasn't dressed in my columbia fishing shirt and dress pants so they figured I wasn't going to buy hahaha.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. My boy is 2.5yrs old, and can spend hours in one boat at Bass Pro or at my work.

I figured it would be a good indoor field trip instead of going to daycare since I got the day off and the weather is bad for a zoo trip or fishing trip.

If he tells mama he wants it, she's sold. So maybe I shouldn't go...?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Went to the show today and enjoyed the layout. This makes folks move thru the show. Started at the west end and went east isle by isle thru large booths and small. Did not see anyone keeping kids off the rigs. There are some deals but you have to hunt. Now those that make.watercraft your office, nice digs.out there.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

If you think there are no deals at a place where all dealers are under one roof begging for your business competing against each other for 10 days then price the same boats in March.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> If you think there are no deals at a place where all dealers are under one roof begging for your business competing against each other for 10 days then price the same boats in March.


Out of the boats I compared weeks and months ago, ALL are the same price displayed at the show. If some were cheaper then they put a small motor or removed options.

Some had fuzzy math and some said BLOW OUT SALE but make no mistake there were no deals on 99.9%


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Took my 10 yr old niece with us and she climbed through a bunch of the boats. Most of the salesman were very nice and didn't mind at all.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Could some of you guys post up more pics of OS boats. I'm afraid to ask what the price was for the Whaler.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Price was not the best but really the intrest rates you get from the banks is where you save and some rebates. I put money down on the 21 shoalcat with raised deck and bucket seats. I was really debating buying the boat the the salesman told me after I walked away the 3 time he will give me a 500 credit so I did Trolling motor and power pole...went to look ended up buying. I think they have more money to work with then we think.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

i enjoyed the show but not the 4 hour drive to get there. the vendor area was interesting the way it was layed out, easy to miss some of them. found chickenboy and it was good to see his booth busy. there was a line. I made my donation to the support the chicken fund and can't wait to use them. a warning, beware of the guys wanting to clean your glasses. they are persistent. had to tell them "i like my glasses dirty"! also, the weirdest booth was for "a funeral home". what a downer!! i'm there to drool on new boats, not plan a funeral. (hmmm...wife does have insurance......)


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

speck trout chaser said:


> If I understand correctly there isn't a Haynie dealer within a 60 mile(not sure of the exact distance) of Houston and that's one of the requirements to be at this show.
> 
> That ShallowSport X3 is very impressive!!!!!!!


Found this post on Chris's Marine and Haynie Boats FB page.

Chris's Marine and Haynie Boats
December 28, 2013 via mobile
Hope everyone had a merry Christmas I am making plans to be at the Houston boat show the first weekend if all goes right so if you want to talk Haynie are Mercury Motors come by the Mercury Marine booth I will be working with the guys in black and thanks again for a great 2013 . We set the water on fire thanks and happy new year and god bless

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chriss-Marine-and-Haynie-Boats/217211198345608


----------



## Ikeman (Apr 19, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

BATWING said:


> Out of the boats I compared weeks and months ago, ALL are the same price displayed at the show. If some were cheaper then they put a small motor or removed options.
> 
> Some had fuzzy math and some said BLOW OUT SALE but make no mistake there were no deals on 99.9%


Please be more specific as to what you were looking at. Otherwise it didn't happen. I am in the industry so tell me exactly what you were looking at. No harm in that right?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Please be more specific as to what you were looking at. Otherwise it didn't happen. I am in the industry so tell me exactly what you were looking at. No harm in that right?


LOL!! If your in the industry post up your prices before show and after..

I compared the following boats. The dealers had the units in stock prior to show.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Lol!
So you are looking at shallow water boats and an Epic?



BATWING said:


> LOL!! If your in the industry post up your prices before show and after..
> 
> I compared the following boats. The dealers had the units in stock prior to show.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sure did.. I looked at many.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Found this post on Chris's Marine and Haynie Boats FB page.
> 
> Chris's Marine and Haynie Boats
> December 28, 2013 via mobile
> ...


Well I hope Chris was able make it this past weekend and hang out at the Mercury Marine Booth to visit with all the folks.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Can I get RIKS book at the boat show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

No bay boat is worth that kind of money but if you get suckered into purchasing one the least they could do is give you a happy ending.



Fishin' Magician said:


> I think it starts at $75k, but with accessories, easily over $100k.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Brady Bunch said:


> No bay boat is worth that kind of money but if you get suckered into purchasing one the least they could do is give you a happy ending.


Worth it to some people. And I'm sure your happy ending comes with it when your the only one at the ramp with one.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

That Gulf Coast needs to be at my place....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

BATWING said:


> LOL!! If your in the industry post up your prices before show and after..
> 
> I compared the following boats. The dealers had the units in stock prior to show.


 I can tell you that everyone of those boats have incentives offered now that were not available a month ago. There are incentives, rebates, and closeout pricing on boats that were not available last month but are available now. Do not be afraid to ask a salesman what they are offering for the boat show. Many buyers at the show are afraid to ask questions and we are there to answer questions. Trust me when I say that most dealers want to do everything they can to sell you a boat. We have 10 days to recoup what we paid to get into that show.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thank you WD. Prices were posted. I ended up buying yesterday but not dealer at show.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

BATWING said:


> Thank you WD. Prices were posted. I ended up buying yesterday but not dealer at show.


 well..... what did you get?


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't see any prices posted


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

That must be one helluva boat. I have to wonder what the monthly note is on a 100k boat? If was a rich man I would need one to park outside of my BA bayhouse


----------

